

Inbox by Gmail - Bootvis
http://www.google.com/inbox/

======
donkeyd
I tried inbox a while ago and stopped using it shortly after. I really dislike
the interface since It seems really cluttered and distracts from the simple
form of communication that e-mail should be IMHO. I do like the function to
snooze an e-mail for a specific location, but not enough to keep using Inbox.

I really prefer Mailbox by Dropbox, since the interface is much cleaner and it
functions pretty much identically.

------
antranigv
First they killed the chat by bringing up hangouts, now killing the idea of
email by "inbox".

Google, killing the net since lately (:

personal mail server for ever! ;)

------
Bootvis
I'm not even sure this is a new thing but I do have invites ;)

~~~
praeivis
Inbox was released in October 2014, so it's old thing and you can get invite
just by requesting it on inbox site.

~~~
Bootvis
Bummer, they made me feel really special so my compliments to their copy
writers.

